# Hashi's and thyroid cancer?



## Tavish (Jun 7, 2008)

I was just dx'ed with Hashi's about 6 weeks ago. I have no noticable symptoms other than a large thyroid and nodules. Turns out my nodules might be cancer based on a needle biopsy and I see the surgeon on Monday to set a plan.

Wondering about increased risk of cancer based on a dx of Hashi's? Anyone know?

I am breast cancer survivor of almost 9 years, so this is unfortunately old hat to me.

Lori


----------



## steviedork (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi there,

I do not have anything to offer, but I wanted to post because I am wondering the same thing. (I am sorry, by the way, for your diagnosis...especially after having survived breast cancer. Hopefully, the treatment for the thyroid cancer will be relatively minor and quick.)

I thought I had Graves' disease for the past three years (original diagnosis) and it turns out I have Hashi's. I have been off any kinds of meds for about a month (was on tapazole) but my thyroid has been swollen and my voice has been growing ever hoarser. I am worried about what might be going on. If I can ask, what were your symptoms? I don't really have any other symptoms besides a swollen thyroid, hoarse voice, and on occasion, difficulty swallowing.

I hope you can get some answers, and I will be watching to see what people say. Good luck, and take care!

Stevie


----------



## allegiance (Mar 19, 2008)

To each of you...I hope all is ok! Congrats on PINK and surviving (my mom is a breast cancer survivor. She was diagnosed when I was 12 {34 years ago})
Thyroid:
My diagnosis was just a goiter and slight hypo. However, I ended up at the heart doctor, the ER, shook like crazy, never felt good...just different ailments. My doctor kept saying thyroid, I would say no...Well, I went to a surgeon and he said skip the biopsy and have the thyroid removed. Once the thyroid was removed, every single issue/ailment disappeared. It was the best thing I ever did. He said the thyroid was wrapped around my windpipe. I also had Hashimotos disease. I was also cancer free. However he said that if it had been cancerous, it is the easiest to treat and most always is self contained. Now all I have to contend with is my weight. I haven't gained much weight maybe 5 pounds, my body has just changed. The surgeon said it could be connected to the pituaritary gland (sorry about that spelling). I am on .125 of synthroid and I feel fine. I got over the feeling tired bit. Making the choice was very difficult and I worried about cancer, but my surgeon was outstanding and still watches my numbers for me. He has called me at home to make sure everything is ok. He is outstanding! Good luck


----------



## shastaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am also a breast cancer survivor,10 years. I also have hashi's and just had 3/4 of my thryiod removed. The pathology report came back with hurthle cells neoplasia. From what I have read hurthle cells are something to watch and keep an eye on.So of course I am terrified it might be cancer. I am going back to my doctor today because what is left of my thryiod has now become very large and I am having the same symptoms as before my surgery.

I hope everything with you is ok I sure know how you feel.Keep me updated.

Hugs

Shastaw


----------



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

First, that's great about being a breast cancer survivor, my grandmother underwent the same thing 20 years ago and is now 93!!

As for the increased risk of cancer, I have been told by doctors that there is an increase once you have been diagnosed with hashi's. I have hashi's but most of my experience with what you are talking about comes from my 10 year old daughter. She was diagnosed with hashi's almost a year ago now. Had nodules and underwent needle biopsy. All the tests were inconclusive, and they told us they really couldn't be sure, but thought the nodules could be malignant. After weeks of uncertainty and contacting Mayo Clinic (still with no conclusive results) we felt we had no choice but to do surgery. She underwent a partial (left side) thyroidectomy last November, did fantastic through the surgery, recovered very quickly and they were finally able to tell us that the nodule was benign! I wish we would have been able to know for sure that the nodule was benign before hand so we might have been able to avoid the surgery, but we didn't want to play games and take any unnecessary chances especially with her only being 10 years old.

Not sure if any of this helps, but there were definite similarities to what you are going through and I hope that when you get final, conclusive results that the nodules are not malignant. One thing the doctor did tell us was if the nodules were malignant, that thyroid cancer is usually very contained and very treatable. Good luck!!!


----------

